# New Registrations Temporarily Disabled.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

In order to lessen the strain, we have temporarily disabled new member registrations.  This is in part due to the ongoing DOS attack, which has disrupted the emails generated by the forum software, including the account validation system.

 We expect to reopen for new members within a few days once things are cleaned up.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.

 Bob Hubbard
 MT Admin


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2004)

Registrations have been re-opened.


----------

